# ما الفرق بين grey and ductile iron



## mazen1973 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني المهندسين
ما الفرق بين grey iron and ductile iron
من حيث التركيب والاستخدامات
وشكرا


----------



## عبدالعزيز العبدالل (28 يوليو 2011)

أين الجواب


----------

